

How to know who un-friended you on Facebook? - DinaHendrix
http://www.newsflap.com/2012/01/31/un-friended-facebook/

======
mitchie_luna
I still like that there is no un-friended application in facebook because I
can still remove the people who are not really my friends but a mere
acquaintance and they will not see that I have un-friended them.

